# NYC to Montreal? When?



## Bill Strachan (Oct 19, 2022)

Good evening- Bon soir
I just decided I wanted to hop up to Montreal for an extended weekend and “surprise”? No trains?
Double shots, double boosted but no trains? Especially with leaves turning color? Is there any sense, non, when the Adirondack will resume?

Thank you. Merci beaucoup mon amis.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 20, 2022)

The issue now appears to be CN's downgrading of the Rouses Point Sub to a 10 mph spur since service was suspended due to COVID. That does not appear to have a quick solution. Since it is north of the border, Amtrak does not have any leverage on it.

Review the "Resumption of Service to Canada (2022)" thread for an extensive discussion of the topic.

Do not look for it soon.


----------



## Chatter163 (Oct 20, 2022)

Bill Strachan said:


> Good evening- Bon soir
> I just decided I wanted to hop up to Montreal for an extended weekend and “surprise”? No trains?
> Double shots, double boosted but no trains? Especially with leaves turning color? Is there any sense, non, when the Adirondack will resume?
> 
> Thank you. Merci beaucoup mon amis.


I think you mean _mes amis_.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Oct 20, 2022)

It wouldn't surprise me if it never happens for a variety of reasons.


----------



## MontanaJim (Oct 20, 2022)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if it never happens for a variety of reasons.


never let a natural or man-made disaster go to waste. Like Katrina ending Amtrak service on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 20, 2022)

Metra Electric Rider said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if it never happens for a variety of reasons.


Yeah, the track issues on the Rouses Point Sub, CBP and CBSA's general allergy to onboard inspections, the loss of traction on creating Port of Entry/Preclearance facility at Gare Central all add up. I would not be at all surprised, even if the track quality and maintenance issue gets worked out, that either or both CBP and CBSA would resist resuming onboard inspections. They seem to really have a bug up their rear ends about that.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 20, 2022)

MontanaJim said:


> never let a natural or man-made disaster go to waste. Like Katrina ending Amtrak service on the Gulf Coast.


NY state, the service's sponsor and funding source, seems to want it back.

For CN, CBP, and CBSA, all of which are unenthusiastic about resumption for different reasons, yeah, this very well might be a case of not letting a crisis go to waste.


----------



## jis (Oct 20, 2022)

If only there were an easy way to switch over from CP to CN near Montreal when coming up from Rouse's Point on CP!


----------



## MontanaJim (Oct 20, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> NY state, the service's sponsor and funding source, seems to want it back.
> 
> For CN, CBP, and CBSA, all of which are unenthusiastic about resumption for different reasons, yeah, this very well might be a case of not letting a crisis go to waste.


no doubt NY would like it back but not much they can do since the prob is across the border. They could run a NYC-Plattsburgh train but prob not enough passengers to justify the state expense.


----------



## jis (Oct 20, 2022)

News photo: Preparing for Amtrak’s return to Montreal - Trains


MONTREAL — Operating as Amtk 694 (the train number Canadian National has always assigned to the southbound Adirondack while on CN rails), an Amtrak requalification run heads to Montreal’s Central Station on Thursday as it passes the mostly drained Peel Basin. While Amtrak service to Vancouver...




www.trains.com


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 20, 2022)

jis said:


> If only there were an easy way to switch over from CP to CN near Montreal when coming up from Rouse's Point on CP!


Honestly, I think consideration should be given to switching it to Lucien L'Allier, if CP is cooperative. It isn't very far from Gare Central and is no worse than Boston's North Station, both bare bones commuter terminals.

D&H's Montreal terminus had always been Windsor station (Lucien L'Allier's predecessor).


----------



## Bill Strachan (Oct 20, 2022)

Chatter163 said:


> I think you mean _mes amis_.


Oy vey! Oui.


----------

